# Two GRF MEMBERS are winners at Ryleys Run



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay now that I am starting to sort out some of the paperwork, thought I would share that Marshab1 won the Drs Foster&Smith gift certificate and JustMeJanis won the one year subscription to Dog Fancy magazine. Congrats to both and thanks for your support for Ryleys Run, ladies. I will be mailing these out this week.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good news for a change! Thank you and I'm glad everything went well.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, congratulation, that is awesome!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Ladies!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Marsha and Janis...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats to you both!! Great prizes!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

congrats all!

mary jean


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats to Marsha and Janice on their loot from Ryley's!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Marsha and Janis!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There were actually three winners from GRF. 

I won a football signed by Steelers' quarterback Ben Roethlisberger. My husband is so psyched! Even though our dog is named after another quarterback...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you too Marie!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> There were actually three winners from GRF.
> 
> I won a football signed by Steelers' quarterback Ben Roethlisberger. My husband is so psyched! Even though our dog is named after another quarterback...


OMG Marie, I completely forgot about you. I am so so sorry. That is right. She did win the football. It was nice to see members win some of the prizes. Flamingo Sandy's tickets she sold, were the big winners this year. She had sold the winning tickets to the Tim McGraw Faith Hill guitar, The Dixie Chicks guitar, the Bon Jovi guitar and the Brian Urlacher football. All those people are going to be pretty happy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Marie..... I bet your Dh is like a little kid with that Football.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone that won. The big winners are all the animals that are being saved by such a great event. I got my shirt,hat and bandanna and love them. I am using the hat as my new convertible hat to wear to protect me from the sun. I love it so much. Thanks again for my great things.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> Congratulations to everyone that won. The big winners are all the animals that are being saved by such a great event. I got my shirt,hat and bandanna and love them. I am using the hat as my new convertible hat to wear to protect me from the sun. I love it so much. Thanks again for my great things.


Oh Carol, so glad you got your items. Glad you like them too. I love those hats. I really do. Thanks again for your support.


----------

